# [HDD] Recuperación de datos en NTFS (CLOSE)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, que tal están?

Veamos, esta vez..vengo por aqui, con una de recuperación de datos..les cuento.

El otro dia,estaba trabajando con mi disco duro externo,cuando dejó de funcionar repentinamente, lo saqué y lo volví a meter y ya no leía los archivos que habian en sus particiones...

Entonces, lo conecte y puse a rular el hddregenerator y arregló un monton de sectores defectuosos, pero claro, no me dió tiempo a que los reparara todos (tardaba muchisimo) y lo que hicé, fue cancelar el proceso y probar aver si ya podia leer los archivos.

Como me temía,seguia sin poder leer los archivos de las particiones, y opté por copiar en bruto el disco duro a mi pc utilizando dd...pero ¿que ocurrió? que tenia sectores defectuosos y a los 5 minutos de empezar el proceso, dió un error de lectura y se paró el proceso.

Entonces, opté por pasarle badblocks (mi error), y según él, empezó a reparar y reparar...a la hora paré dicho proceso y fuí a probar si ya funcionaba...

Pero...Sorpresa....conecto el disco duro y ya no aparece el nombre de la partición (que antes si aparecia), abro gparted y.............. pfffff.......particion no creada....

Desapareció la partición señores...entonces, lo que hicé fué pasarle el testdisk, el cual no me pudó encontrar la partición que habia desaparecido..

Entoncés, intenté crear otra imagen con dd, y cuando creó 5gb de imagen, quisé pasarle el foremost para que recuperara los archivos de esa imagen, y para mi sorpresa: "No ahi ningun archivo", foremost no encontraba ningun archivo en esa imagen creada despues de desaparecer la partición.

Y lo que opté como último recurso fué a, crear una particion como la que tenia...tipo NTFS a dicho disco duro, y pasarle un software de recuperación de datos borrados, pero le pasé magicrescue y photorec y nada de nada, no encuentran nada, dice que la partición esta vacia  :Sad:  .

Y los datos estan ahi, porque no he sobreescrito ni nada, pero ya no se lo que hacer, he probado un monton de cosas, y la verdad es que esos datos son muy valiosos para mi,queria saber si alguien me podia hechar una manita, porque he probado 1000 cosas y llevo como 20 horas en esto ya.

¿Cambiando la particion al tipo FAT32, o borrando la creada y creando una nueva con FAT32, seria más fácil recuperar lo perdido? 

¿o complicaria aún más las cosas?

Aver si alguien me hecha una minita.

PD: También probe con autopsy..y nada, no aparecen archivos.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## k4in

uuu entiendo, es horrible eso, mira primero te recomiendo que no hagas mas particionado, probablemente solo haga mas feo, te recomiendo que pruebes el filescavenger un programa de recuperacion en ntfs para windows, a mi me salvo de un apuro una vez y recupere todo, aunque el disco no estaba dañado fisicamente, lo malo es que no es un sofware libre ni gratuito asi que te lo tendras que bajar de algun lado, antes de probarlo vuelve a correr el hddregenerator ten paciencia y deja que termine bien, yo e tenido varias experiencias asi y la mayoria de las veces por desesperado solo empeore las cosas

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tus respuestas...

He probado 1000 software de recuperación de datos para windows,entre ellos, file scavenger, y tampoco encuentra nada, cuando empieza a escanear deberia de encontrar ya algun archivo, y se puede estar 1 hora escaneando que no encuentra ni 1 solo archivos en los primeros clusters del disco duro...

¿Qué puedo hacer?

Un saludo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Entonces, lo conecte y puse a rular el hddregenerator y arregló un monton de sectores defectuosos, pero claro, no me dió tiempo a que los reparara todos (tardaba muchisimo) y lo que hicé, fue cancelar el proceso y probar aver si ya podia leer los archivos.

 

Craso error. Cancelar ese proceso es lo que no te permite recuperar archivos. NUNCA se ha de cancelar la recuperación, sea cual sea el programa...

Copio y pego de otro mensaje que ya publiqué:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Para ntfs, la herramienta perfecta es scrounge-ntfs. Lo tenemos en debian lenny, pero no en gentoo; aunque arrancando con el liveCD de debian (todos los CDs de instalación lo son, excepto el netinst), podrías instalarlo en live y usarlo.
> 
> http://freshmeat.net/projects/scrounge-ntfs/
> ...

 

En la página de scrounge te advierte que no canceles el proceso cuando empiece a encontrar sectores defectuosos, como es lógico.

Si con Scrounge no encuentras nada, no habrás perdido los archivos sólo, sino también toda esperanza. Dado que has cancelado varios procesos de recuperación.

El comando scrounge-ntfs también lo incorpora SystemRescueCd.

Pero después de cancelar hddregenerator y además badblocks, esos archivos serán seguramente irrecuperables.

Hay especialistas que recuperan todo lo recuperable de un disco duro, pero son muuuuuy caros.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No desesperes que no has perdido nada todavía, mientras no escribas encima de la información recuperable.

Hdd regenerator lo único que hace es aparentar. Es un programita de juguete que no puede haber roto nada que no estuviera roto con antelación, solo repara problemas magnéticos formateando a bajo nivel el sector problemático, cosa que en el 70% de los casos no sirve de nada.

De badblocks no puedo hablar por que no lo uso nunca para nada desde que lo probé media vez y vi que demoraba horrores en terminar. Para reparar discos rígidos a bajo nivel uso mhdd (freeware / corre sobre DOS).

Es lo único que conozco que sea gratis y pueda manejar la p-list/g-list de un disco rígido.

Te aconsejaría que si vas a hacer la prueba no lo uses hasta no haber recuperado tu información de adentro del disco.

Tampoco puedo decir nada acerca de scrounge-ntfs por que no lo conozco pero lo voy a probar a ver de que se trata y que tal anda en comparación con lo que nunca me ha fallado hasta el día de hoy:

Recovery Studio y GetDataBack.

De la media tonelada de programas que he probado que hacen recuperación de datos, lejos los dos mejores son esos, sobre todo si se entiende lo que se está haciendo. 

No importa cuantas particiones, reparticiones y formateos hayas realizado sobre el disco, siempre una buena parte se recupera. Si no se ha formateado a bajo nivel cualquiera de esos dos programas o la combinación de ambos y no necesitas nada mas.

Son programas que corren en windows y se paga por la licencia.

Salud!

***EDITO***

Hay uno de esos livecd de windows que incorpora ambas utilidades de forma de que puedas recuperar información sin tener que descoenctar el disco de la pc o reinstalar windows en otro disco / partición. Si no me falla la memoria se llama megaiso.

----------

